# Clexane...



## mummywannab (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi,

I wonder whether you can offer any advice or information?  I am currently 34+4 pregnant and on 20mg clexane injections and 75mg asprin daily.. i have been told by my clinic to stop clexane injections at 35 weeks but continue asprin until 38 weeks.

I am concerned about stopping injections as i have read some horror stories about woman getting blood clots in the placenta.. i have spoken to my clinic about concerns but they still want me off of the injections due to risks in labour.. however i've read loads online about woman staying on clexane through the whole pregnancy and after birth so i am confused.  Do you know what the risk would be of blood clots?  I've also read that some woman stop clexane then have a planned induction or c section but my nhs consultant hasn't mentioned this even though he is aware that i'm to stop clexane at 35 weeks.

I just feel a little lost as to who to speak to and i feel so scared of something going wrong.. should i be putting my trust in my consultant or should i be fighting for some more answers?

Thanks in advance.

Vicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Clots in the placenta are most commonly formed by the placenta coming away slightly from the wall of the uterus, causing blood to pool behind it, this is called a retroplacental clot.  Having clexane wouldn't affect this happening so it shouldn't make any difference by stopping it.

I'm not sure of the reason why you are on anticoagulants, but I've not dealt with many women who have needed to have a planned section or be induced once injections have stopped,

let me know if you need anything more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mummywannab (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

I'm not quite sure why i'm on it to be honest.. my clinic seem to put most girls on it as a precaution.  I had a scan at 32 weeks and all looked good with placenta and baby so do you think that i have no reason to be concerned.  Will being on baby asprin also help reduce risk of clots?

Thanks for your message,

Vicky xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've never worked in a fertility setting, but I know that many people are on aspirin following treatment, it should help you to not have things like dvts and help your blood flow in general to baby and you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mummywannab (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

More worrying!!!!!!  I spoke to my nhs consultant this morning who reassured me that coming off clexane was fine.. and he advised to continue asprin right up to labour.  I felt at ease and happy but then i had a call returned from yesterday from Dr Raj Rai (m/c consultant) secretary who said that because of my family history.. mum has had 3 blood clots, that he would advise me to stay on clexane right through pregnancy and 6 weeks after birth!!  Now i'm so confused i don't know what to think all i want to do is protect me and my baby but i don't know who's protocal to follow.. i have a feeling i'm stuck with my nhs consultant as that is where i'll have baby... any advice or suggestions as to what is best or what i should do.

Thanks so much in advance.. sorry for being a pain in the bum ;o)

Vicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

With your family history, then yes, many consultants would keep you on clexane for that length of time. Are you seeing your consultant again before long?  If so, just mention that the other consultant has advised this and see what he says, if you are not happy, and would feel better by staying on the clexane, you have every right to ask for a second opinion or ask to change consultants, you need to feel able to put total trust in your consultant, so hold out for whatever makes you feel safe.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mummywannab (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks hun, i'm supposed to do my last injection today which is why i'm so uptight... my plan is to try and speak to my consultant tomorrow.. if he doesn't take or return my calls which is the usual i will ask to speak to another consultant and if i have no joy there i think i'm going to change hospital.. it should be a lot to ask for a little reassurance eh!!!!

Will keep you posted... thanks again for all your advice hun.  Not much longer for you, bet your so excited.. wishing you loads of luck for a smooth ride till your baby is in your arms.

Love Vicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

